# Awassi sheep from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Dec 2, 2012)

‏




‎
‏




‎
‏




‎
‏

‎
‏


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry. I just can't get into these breeds. I like the ones here best. lol

But I bet those work and are they best thing over there though.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 2, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.

I wonder what the function of the "Pouch" or overlapping skin on the rear end is for?


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2012)

@ragdoll - that 'pouch' is actually the tail. They're a fat-tail breed and they don't crop the tails. (I'm assuming they use the tail for meat as well.) 

I actually find them to be good-looking (minus the tail though) - I like the Roman noses!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! That's interesting!

Thanks for the answer. I have enough junk in my trunk....I can't imagine having to haul around a fat tail myself!

I also love the roman noses...big nubian and boer fan over here!

I love the color too, kind of a colorpoint pattern (like my ragdoll cats!).


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2012)

Those 'fat tails' certainly do look "odd" to us on our side of the world! I'm sure our naked-rump sheep look odd to them! 

I'm thinking the Roman noses and fat tails provide some kind of help in their environment...not sure though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2012)

It truly is amazing how different the goats and sheep are from US breeds. Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

I think they are quite beautiful.  The faces are lovely and they have very interesting bodies.  I particularly like the one with the long hair on the legs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

The large rump/tail acts like a camels hump.
Strange to us but obviously necessary there.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2012)

I looked up Awassi sheep and they are amazing animals! They are dairy sheep and give a lot of milk. I also found pictures of them before they are sheared. They are beautiful, thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like nothing but sand over there! What do they eat? Do they bring in feed or do they take them out to where there are plants growing?


----------

